# tobacco storage (short term)



## basko (Oct 2, 2009)

This may be stupid, but I've heard not to put pipe tobacco in the humidor with my cigars AND that humidity isnt as big of a deal with pipe tobacco.

So I've got 1/2 different sampler sizes and I need to store them in something! Can I use a tupperware or similar OR do I need a seperate humidor?

Sorry if that's dumb.....new here...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Not dumb. Asking and learning is smart - very smart!

No, don't put your pipe tobacco in your cigar humidor unless you want your 'baccy to take on a taste mix of Dominican and cedar. Tobacco is like a sponge - it'll soak up whatever you put near it. If you wanna know dumb, talk to the guy that DIDN'T ask and placed his tobacco in the fridge next to the leftover fish and cheese. If you've ever wondered what a vanilla/cod/limburger aromatic tasted like, there you go. 

Tupperware is cool. How short of a duration? You can get some Ziploc freezer bags which should keep it good for 2-3 weeks or so. But yeah, The Tup is fine - anything (sorta) airtight will work.


----------



## basko (Oct 2, 2009)

As for how long? I'm wondering if I could use it as my primary storage for tobacco. Obviously I'd leave it in the bag or tin then keep the bags/tins in the plastic container. 

Of course no cheese in there with it.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Once a tin is open, or if I get any tobacco that's not in a tin, it immediately goes into a mason jar. One mason jar for every tobacco. If you have bulk (8 ounces or more) and won't smoke it all in one time period, it's best to break it up into smaller quantities, such as 4 ounces each into 2 mason jars.

You can then take these mason jars and put them anywhere dark, and dry, with a constant temp no less than 60 degrees. I have mine, about 6 pounds worth, in a rubbermaid storage bin in the computer room.

I'm not a fan of ziploc baggies for anything more than a week. Target, and I'm sure others, such as Amazon.com sell these cool small, flat(ish) mason jars that hold about 1 1/2 to 2 ounces of tobacco, which I keep my "current" tobaccos that are part of my regular rotation, and only enough for about 3 months. All the rest are in the bigger jars and in the rubbermaid bin.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## basko (Oct 2, 2009)

That's a great idea whermit. Would these work do you think. Maybe a few larger ones too for buik stuff, when I settle on a "go to" smoke?

crateandbarrel.com/family.aspx?c=14285&f=32963


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

basko said:


> That's a great idea whermit. Would these work do you think. Maybe a few larger ones too for buik stuff, when I settle on a "go to" smoke?
> 
> crateandbarrel.com/family.aspx?c=14285&f=32963


Those would work for your "go to" regular rotation, but for long term, I wouldn't trust the rubber seal. Remember, some tobaccos go into the cellar and may be there for 10 years or more! For those, there is no substitute for good old fashioned mason jars. You can get them for cheaper too at your local grocery store.

We all have our personal opinions about such things, and these are just mine. Others may use another method, and love it! The reason why I gravitate towards the wide mouth mason jars is this; a man smoking pipes for over 50 years did it this way, and he has/had tobacco stored over 30 years, and was still fine. That's good enough for me!

Let us know what you decide.

WWhermit 
ipe:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hermit knows his onions. Mason jars for long term storage.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Yup mason jars all the way, I use big bail-top jars for my daily rotation, 1792, Sunza Bitches, etc.....but small mason jars if I'm gonna keep it for any length of time.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you all do the hot water bath for the jars before you put the tobacco in them? I've read on other forums that it's a must to prevent mold. Is it really necessary?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I just run em through the dishwasher.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Do you all do the hot water bath for the jars before you put the tobacco in them? I've read on other forums that it's a must to prevent mold. Is it really necessary?


I usually boil them in distilled water for a few minutes just to get rid of anything that might still be living in them.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I fill them to the top with water, and microwave them for 4 mins. While that's going on, I'll boil the lid.

The residual heat actually helps create a vacuum, and that way you know years down the road if the seal is still intact.

But yes, whatever method you use, sanitizing is essential. It'd be a waste to cellar tobacco for 5 years, just to find you've made a new miniature civilization in a mason jar!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is an excellent discussion on how best to store tobacco from Greg Pease. Just scroll down to where it says Aging.

http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Pipe_Tobaccos

Here is an excellent fact on tobacco cellaring with info from Greg Pease among others.

The Pipe Tobacco Aging, Storage and Cellaring FAQ: Cellaring


----------



## basko (Oct 2, 2009)

This turned out to be a great thread afterall!!!

I settled on 8 oz mason jars. I got 8 of them and they go in a tupperware tub. The jars are being washed tonight, dried tomorrow and tomorrow night I'll set them up and post a pic (if I can with only a dozen posts).

I also had a few great ebay acquisitions this week! Great new hobby.....

Thanks all.


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

Just found these on clearance: Label-top tins 4oz.










come in cases of 72, tins are 64 cents each!!

SEAMLESS TINS W/LABELED LID - CLEARANCE - Freund Container

This vendor also carries mason/canning jars.(by the case though)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Those are tempting; I wonder if anyone here has experience with them? Oh, I guess the tried and true canning jars are the best bet, but homemade tins of tobacco sounds like fun.


----------

